
What If Trump and Clinton Had Swapped Genders? - cnnsucks
https://www.nyu.edu/about/news-publications/news/2017/march/trump-clinton-debates-gender-reversal.html
======
ivraatiems
Frankly, I think a woman speaking the way Trump does would be booed offstage -
it doesn't look "strong" when a woman does it. It only looks strong when a man
does it because of stereotypes about appropriate masculine bravado. In
reality, the way Trump speaks is rude and boorish; strength is no part of it.

~~~
graeme
Did you watch the video?
[https://youtu.be/9yC7-JsR2Fk](https://youtu.be/9yC7-JsR2Fk)

If so, do you have the same impression of that video?

~~~
ivraatiems
Yes, I did, and I do. But in fairness - I am heavily biased, because I found
Trump unbearably irritating to listen to and not at all "strong" for his
constant interruptions during the debates.

The real question would be whether somebody who found Trump strong would find
a female "Trump" less strong.

